# Bob Stoops Comments on SEC & Nick Saban



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2014)

Read Article

Somehow I get the feeling that Saban isn't going to invite Stoops over for dinner anytime soon.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2014)

Well said Stoops


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 24, 2014)

It is true.  Just like Utah a few years ago.  When you lose it is the same team as when you won.  Excuses or not, got worked over.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 24, 2014)

Bama got beat plain and simple. Ready or not, it doesn't really matter. It speaks volumes, that when a team loses 1 game, they feel their season is done. That is the 1 thing that Saban really needs to work on. 
Bama is not use to losing like most teams are, and they better learn how to handle it better. 

Big time success does create other issues it appears. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2014)

*Had to come up with some kind of excuse*

After OU spanked that


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 24, 2014)

Ya know I'm not a bama fan but I watched that whole game and the only 2 guys who played their tails off the whole game was McCarron and mosley. Would've had a hard time playing hard myself knowing had it not been for some luck play the last time they played they would've played in the N.C.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2014)

BAMA out rushed, out passed and out fumbled(5 turnovers) Okie...but somehow Oklahoma "dominated"

Hey, we lost...it happens a couple of times every 5 years or so...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 25, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Bama got beat plain and simple. Ready or not, it doesn't really matter. It speaks volumes, that when a team loses 1 game, they feel their season is done. That is the 1 thing that Saban really needs to work on.
> Bama is not use to losing like most teams are, and they better learn how to handle it better.
> 
> Big time success does create other issues it appears.
> Roll Tide



Yea, that's why we lost to Clemson in the Orange bowl. Had not lost in 2 years and then Mich St snatched it all away. OSU was not playing in the game they thought they were going to, as well as OSU's 3 best defenders didn't play against Clemson as well.

C'mon man, You didn't hear that drivel from Meyer or anyone else. They played the game and Clemson won.

Whether Saban believes it or not, it was classless for him to come out and make those statements!!! I thought it was great that Stoops called out Bama and the sec before the game was even played and then came out and slapped them around. Just for that reason it was surprising to hear Sabans comments?


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 25, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, that's why we lost to Clemson in the Orange bowl. Had not lost in 2 years and then Mich St snatched it all away. OSU was not playing in the game they thought they were going to, as well as OSU's 3 best defenders didn't play against Clemson as well.
> 
> C'mon man, You didn't hear that drivel from Meyer or anyone else. They played the game and Clemson won.
> 
> Whether Saban believes it or not, it was classless for him to come out and make those statements!!! I thought it was great that Stoops called out Bama and the sec before the game was even played and then came out and slapped them around. Just for that reason it was surprising to hear Sabans comments?




They had not played for anything of any significance since the SEC debacles in the BCS NC bowls either...a key point you seem to let slip by...it's all about "expectations"...BAMA expects to be the NC every year...if not, it's a disappointment...That fact is difficult to accept by lesser teams/fans/ mere mortals...


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 25, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Bama got beat plain and simple. Ready or not, it doesn't really matter. It speaks volumes, that when a team loses 1 game, they feel their season is done. That is the 1 thing that Saban really needs to work on.
> Bama is not use to losing like most teams are, and they better learn how to handle it better.
> 
> Big time success does create other issues it appears.
> Roll Tide



As a Crimson Tide fan born and bleed Bama football, well said, well said!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 25, 2014)

Nick Saban expects %110 all the time, he expects NC teams every year. He has proved that with every college team he has coached. So if that does not happen then he is disappointed. Rightfully so...he is a perfectionist.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Nick Saban expects %110 all the time, he expects NC teams every year. He has proved that with every college team he has coached. So if that does not happen then he is disappointed. Rightfully so...he is a perfectionist.



I guess Alabama is the only team that is disappointed when they don't make the championship game.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 25, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I guess Alabama is the only team that is disappointed when they don't make the championship game.



I am sure they are not but come on, you think some team like Mississippi State or Ole Miss expects to make a NC game every season?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 25, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Nick Saban expects %110 all the time, .



Then he failed miserably against OU. You can't have it both ways!!!!!!!! 

That's what's so lame about bama fans argument. They want everyone to believe he is so detailed that even practices are like game day. LOSING is not ok and on and on. Then we are expected to believe (after a loss ironically) that unless its the NC game than you can throw all that out the window? I say hogwash. Take your beating and shut your mouth (Im talking about Saban). To come out with that drivel he had is disrespectful to OU and the Sugar bowl.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 25, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> They had not played for anything of any significance since the SEC debacles in the BCS NC bowls either...a key point you seem to let slip by...it's all about "expectations"...BAMA expects to be the NC every year...if not, it's a disappointment...That fact is difficult to accept by lesser teams/fans/ mere mortals...



This is not directly at you Rip just bama fans in general.

What you Bama fans fail to realize, that whether any other team has just won NC's, there are teams that feel the season is a bust, if they don't make it to the NC game. OSU is one of those teams. Your a fool if you think Meyer, or his players, where devastated after the MIch St loss only because they were not going to the Rose bowl. As a mater of fact, today on ch91, one of the hosts commented on how surprised he was at how intense spring practices were while he was there in person. He said Meyer was still bothered by how the season ended without a chance to play in the NC game. He made no comment about missing the Rose bowl, or worse, degrading Clemsons win by saying OSU was missing their best Dlineman, cornerback and safety and more importantly, would have rather been in the NC game so they were not totally motivated. 

I think that is why so many hate on Bama is because the fans act so high and mighty that they actually believe they are better than anyone else and they are the only team that can use the argument they do about losing. Thru a big part of the BCS era, Bama was a joke and NOBODY cared about that dumpster fire. If Saban hadn't arrived my money says you would still be bad and losing to teams like UL Monroe or whoever that was. 

Bama fan, enjoy the Saban era and quit acting like a baby when you lose a game, or, 2 in a row!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Then he failed miserably against OU. You can't have it both ways!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's what's so lame about bama fans argument. They want everyone to believe he is so detailed that even practices are like game day. LOSING is not ok and on and on. Then we are expected to believe (after a loss ironically) that unless its the NC game than you can throw all that out the window? I say hogwash. Take your beating and shut your mouth (Im talking about Saban). To come out with that drivel he had is disrespectful to OU and the Sugar bowl.



That's right, Madsnooks! You tell them boys! The mighty Alabama football team got spanked by the Sooners that night. Stoops and Oklahoma bullied Bama before, during, and after that game. No question about it! 

Alabama has had a great run, and may very well continue to do so, but what goes around, eventually comes around. And it certainly came around for Bama in that game. Hopefully we'll see Bama get bullied a few more times this year! I love seeing Saban blow up like a 7-year-old girl that had her crayons snatched away from her. He also likes to take his anger out on the reporters when things don't go his way!

For the record, I don't care much for Bob Stoops, as he likes to run his mouth too much about the SEC. Now, I'd like to see another SEC school (besides Bama) return the beating to Oklahoma.

I feel better now! Thank you!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> I am sure they are not but come on, you think some team like Mississippi State or Ole Miss expects to make a NC game every season?



No but I'm sure OU was disappointed as well but instead of poking their lips out they came out and played ball. 

Maybe those Bama boys are just spoiled.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't you guys get it?  Bama only lost to auburn because of a lucky play and then weren't motivated to play Oklahoma so it really doesn't count either.  Now when the rest of us lose it is because of coaching, bad recruiting , poor execution, etc..  But it's different for bama because they want to win every game.  It makes total sense.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 25, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> No but I'm sure OU was disappointed as well but instead of poking their lips out they came out and played ball.
> 
> Maybe those Bama boys are just spoiled.




ding, ding, ding...it's about time


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 25, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Don't you guys get it?  Bama only lost to auburn because of a lucky play and then weren't motivated to play Oklahoma so it really doesn't count either.  Now when the rest of us lose it is because of coaching, bad recruiting , poor execution, etc..  But it's different for bama because they want to win every game.  It makes total sense.



didn't UGA get beaten on a "lucky" play by auburn?

sure sounded like it around here for quite a while.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> didn't UGA get beaten on a "lucky" play by auburn?
> 
> sure sounded like it around here for quite a while.



That's right... Auburn won't have 2 lucky games in a row like that EVER! One game, yeah... not 2 Doug Flutie plays...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 25, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I think that is why so many hate on Bama is because the fans act so high and mighty that they actually believe they are better than anyone else and they are the only team that can use the argument they do about losing. Thru a big part of the BCS era, Bama was a joke and NOBODY cared about that dumpster fire. If Saban hadn't arrived my money says you would still be bad and losing to teams like UL Monroe or whoever that was.
> 
> Bama fan, enjoy the Saban era and quit acting like a baby when you lose a game, or, 2 in a row!!!



Ding....ding, we have a winner. I have always liked bama and respected the tradition to the game they represent. I think the Bear was a all time great and I LOVED watching coach Stallings teams, but the pompus attitude that the majority of the bama fans have developed recently is sicking. Saban is a great coach no doubt, but you can't win them all. All great empires come crashing down ask the Romans, greatness never lasts. Now come on Aug 27 I am ready for some football.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 25, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> This is not directly at you Rip just bama fans in general.
> 
> What you Bama fans fail to realize, that whether any other team has just won NC's, there are teams that feel the season is a bust, if they don't make it to the NC game. OSU is one of those teams. Your a fool if you think Meyer, or his players, where devastated after the MIch St loss only because they were not going to the Rose bowl. As a mater of fact, today on ch91, one of the hosts commented on how surprised he was at how intense spring practices were while he was there in person. He said Meyer was still bothered by how the season ended without a chance to play in the NC game. He made no comment about missing the Rose bowl, or worse, degrading Clemsons win by saying OSU was missing their best Dlineman, cornerback and safety and more importantly, would have rather been in the NC game so they were not totally motivated.
> 
> ...



There is more truth per square inch in that post than just about any Alabama fan will be able to handle.  They have a long history of success but some of the things they say and think about themselves is just ridiculous.  It wasn't very long ago that they weren't even good.  And this run they ar on will come to an end.  But when they get busy telling you how great they are and how much better they are than everyone else, if you offer a word of protest they act like they want to fight with you.  Odd because if they truly belief all the stuff they say about how much better they are than everyone else they wouldn't freak out at even the slightest comment like they do.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 25, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> didn't UGA get beaten on a "lucky" play by auburn?
> 
> sure sounded like it around here for quite a while.



How can you possibly watch that play and call it anything other than luck?

We weren't very good last year and in the end we wound up with a record indicative of what we were.  But that was still a lucky play.  Both things can be and are true.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a serious problem with the whole stance being taken about not playing well because they weren't playing for the NC. If a player and/or coach does not have the competetive nature to want to go out and win every time they take the field there is a problem. I don't care who you are playing or what you are playing for. I am tired of hearing the excuses about not being focused or disappointed because they weren't playing for the NC. What would the coaches and players think if we as fans did not support them in a lesser game than the NC game. I can assure you something would be said. Fans spend a lot of money traveling and on tickets to these BCS games. We don't want to see a team act like spoiled brats because they can't win it all. If you don't want to give it 110%, stay home and let us see someone that wants the chance. I don't want to hear your excuses. Play to win or stay on the porch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I have a serious problem with the whole stance being taken about not playing well because they weren't playing for the NC. If a player and/or coach does not have the competetive nature to want to go out and win every time they take the field there is a problem. I don't care who you are playing or what you are playing for. I am tired of hearing the excuses about not being focused or disappointed because they weren't playing for the NC. What would the coaches and players think if we as fans did not support them in a lesser game than the NC game. I can assure you something would be said. Fans spend a lot of money traveling and on tickets to these BCS games. We don't want to see a team act like spoiled brats because they can't win it all. If you don't want to give it 110%, stay home and let us see someone that wants the chance. I don't want to hear your excuses. Play to win or stay on the porch.



Well said, sir!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> ding, ding, ding...it's about time


I meant spoiled little pansy boys that want to take their ball and go home when things don't go their way.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I meant spoiled little pansy boys that want to take their ball and go home when things don't go their way.



back to back NC's and 3 in one class brings a sense of entitlement to the immature,...hence "spoiled" ...doesn't matter how you define it


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> How can you possibly watch that play and call it anything other than luck?
> 
> We weren't very good last year and in the end we wound up with a record indicative of what we were.  But that was still a lucky play.  Both things can be and are true.



just pointing out to flowing well how ridiculous his post is...and yes, it was luck


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> didn't UGA get beaten on a "lucky" play by auburn?
> 
> sure sounded like it around here for quite a while.



We got beat a few times, just didn't act like brats?  I guess ours count, yours don't


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> just pointing out to flowing well how ridiculous his post is...and yes, it was luck



Point it out big guy?  Nothing?


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 26, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> We got beat a few times, just didn't act like brats?  I guess ours count, yours don't



It probably seems that way to you, because we have lost and still won a NC. Hang in there. UGA's time will come some day.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> We got beat a few times, just didn't act like brats?  I guess ours count, yours don't



they all count, it's just that BAMA's expectations are much higher than UGA's...with good reason


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Point it out big guy?  Nothing?



you wouldn't/couldn't recognize it if it was presented to you on a silver platter...little guy


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> they all count, it's just that BAMA's expectations are much higher than UGA's...with good reason



I don't know that I would be so proud of that.  Now wanting to win every year?  Yeah, of course.  But expecting a NC every year is kind of nuts.  Then again we are talking about the fan base that gave us the woman starting fights in the bleachers and Harvey Updike.  All fan bases have kooks.  But Alabama seems to have a lot more.  And that almost seems like a point of pride which I can't understand.  When it's pointed out you tend to hear, "yeah you wouldn't understand because you aren't an Alabama fan.  We expect championships.  Nothing less will do.  You tolerate mediocrity."  As if that is a defense for just acting like a classless pig.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 26, 2014)

You're right, when it comes to making excuses for a loss you guys have it covered.  Lose to a hurry up offense, try to change the rules. Lose to auburn, just luck.  Lose to OU , weren't motivated....  I am truly confused big guy.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

For any team, especially one with BAMA's recent history (and long term history for that matter)that comes with in one play of having the opportunity to play for the NC _ESPECIALLY FOR A HISTORICAL 3-PEAT_, anything less is a huge disappointment.
Those who've never been there can't, will never understand that.
The Sugar bowl was indeed a huge let down for players coaches and fans.
It does not excuse the poor play of the team, in fact from a fan's and I'm sure, players perspective ,...it exasperates(look it up flowing well) the situation.
BAMA lost that game on 5 turnovers, i.e. poor play.
Oklahoma played better, and deserved that win.
Those are facts.
It is also a fact that the game was a let down for BAMA, not an excuse for the poor performance, but a let down just the same.
To say that Oklahoma "ran BAMA out of the stadium" as I've read or other such comments is not a fact...it is a perception.
BAMA led every statistical category except first downs, including, unfortunately turnovers.

I get a kick out of all the vitriol spewed forth from all the wannabes when BAMA loses, it is far more telling of those folks than of BAMA.
It goes with the territory of being the most successful program over the last 6 years or so...it is not unique to BAMA.
ND in their hey day, USC, The Yankees, Tiger woods,...it's just part of it.


UGA may some day get to experience it...maybe


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> You're right, when it comes to making excuses for a loss you guys have it covered.  Lose to a hurry up offense, try to change the rules. Lose to auburn, just luck.  Lose to OU , weren't motivated....  I am truly confused big guy.



It is pretty nauseating.  But funny too.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> You're right, when it comes to making excuses for a loss you guys have it covered.  Lose to a hurry up offense, try to change the rules. Lose to auburn, just luck.  Lose to OU , weren't motivated....  I am truly confused big guy.



on this we can agree


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know that I would be so proud of that.  Now wanting to win every year?  Yeah, of course.  But expecting a NC every year is kind of nuts.  Then again we are talking about the fan base that gave us the woman starting fights in the bleachers and Harvey Updike.  All fan bases have kooks.  But Alabama seems to have a lot more.  And that almost seems like a point of pride which I can't understand.  When it's pointed out you tend to hear, "yeah you wouldn't understand because you aren't an Alabama fan.  We expect championships.  Nothing less will do.  You tolerate mediocrity."  As if that is a defense for just acting like a classless pig.



BAMA has markedly more media exposure right now, hence the seemingly disproportional number of Kooks.
...and I don't know a single person who is proud of this

There is never an excuse to act classless,...I haven't seen anyone here defend those behaviors, I certainly don't, in fact I cringe, as I know that you do when similar instances are brought to light pertaining to UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> For any team, especially one with BAMA's recent history (and long term history for that matter)that comes with in one play of having the opportunity to play for the NC _ESPECIALLY FOR A HISTORICAL 3-PEAT_, anything less is a huge disappointment.
> Those who've never been there can't, will never understand that.
> The Sugar bowl was indeed a huge let down for players coaches and fans.
> It does not excuse the poor play of the team, in fact from a fan's and I'm sure, players perspective ,...it exasperates(look it up flowing well) the situation.
> ...



Ok.  Almost a reverse victim card in a way.  We are the best and you "wannabes" just resent us for it.  

You did touch on something true in that people get tired of you after a while.  The same team being on top just gets old because you get tired of hearing about them all the time.  I think that pretty normal.  And you said as much with the comparisons that you made.

I don't begrudge anyone success.  It's fair.  Just go beat them.

I think a lot of "outsiders who just wouldn't understand" are really just tired of the overbearing and relentless arrogance.  That has nothing to do with not understanding how great you are.  It's a normal reaction to obnoxiousness.  And while I dislike Florida more and always will, I think the Alabama people may be a little worse in the " we aren't wrong to act this way.  You just don't get it because you aren't part of out greatness and don't understand being the best" department.  As if being put off by arrogance is some sort of character flaw rather than arrogance being one.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> It is pretty nauseating.  But funny too.



I'm gonna jog your memory a little bit here, but when I joined, BAMA had just fired Shula,...UGA was riding high and this forum was full of Dawg bluster, ridiculous bluster about UGA's dominance, "a perennial power", "the class of the SEC", heck ya'll even had parades to celebrate a pre-season #1 ranking...and I won't even go into all the smack that was tossed toward lowly BAMA when we hired Saban.

I would not say that it was nauseating,....but it was definitely humorous


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA has markedly more media exposure right now, hence the seemingly disproportional number of Kooks.
> ...and I don't know a single person who is proud of this
> 
> There is never an excuse to act classless,...I haven't seen anyone here defend those behaviors, I certainly don't, in fact I cringe, as I know that you do when similar instances are brought to light pertaining to UGA.



Right.  I'm definitely not talking about you.  But there are some here who will defend anything Alabama does.  Ill name names if I need to but wasn't going to go there.  True that Alabama has more media exposure but I don't think that's it.  I really think Alabama just has more people that act that way,  as you said yourself, NCs are EXPECTED.  There is a sense of entitlement that goes part and parcel with being an Alabama fan.  So for a bunch of these people, they think they've been cheated when they don't get a NC every year.  Those kinds of ridiculous expectations are not necessarily a virtue and are symptomatic of some pretty screwed up thinking and sense of what is reality and what isn't.  And this sort of thing is encouraged.  Alabama fans like to talk about how high their expectations are.  So yes, Alabama has a disperportionate number of crazy people.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  Almost a reverse victim card in a way.  We are the best and you "wannabes" just resent us for it.
> 
> You did touch on something true in that people get tired of you after a while.  The same team being on top just gets old because you get tired of hearing about them all the time.  I think that pretty normal.  And you said as much with the comparisons that you made.
> 
> ...



I can agree about the arrogance, even some of my good buddies who love their Alma mater, but who don't know too much about football, display a misplaced "arrogance" which is uncomfortable to me as well.

Believe me, there is enough "arrogance" in every fan base to go around twice over.

I'll confess to slinging some smack, tongue in cheek, here to illicit responses...and boy is it effective...I think you;ve seen me and spots go at it, as well as several others...but that's for fun.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I'm gonna jog your memory a little bit here, but when I joined, BAMA had just fired Shula,...UGA was riding high and this forum was full of Dawg bluster, ridiculous bluster about UGA's dominance, "a perennial power", "the class of the SEC", heck ya'll even had parades to celebrate a pre-season #1 ranking...and I won't even go into all the smack that was tossed toward lowly BAMA when we hired Saban.
> 
> I would not say that it was nauseating,....but it was definitely humorous



I remember it well.  And I'm not denying or running from it.  We have cracked pots.  Just not as many.  If there was a parade for a preseason number one pick I didn't go to it.  I agree that's silly.  You can bring up other examples if you like but for every one that you do I can probably bring up four that pertain to Alabama.  And a lot of them have probably never even seem a game at Bryant-Denny.  That cracked me up about Blue Iron when he was here.

That guy is a prime example of what I'm talking about.  Dude roared incessantly about Bama this and Bama that.  Had a huge a roll Tide tattoo on his back.  Acted like he wanted to fight if you didn't kiss Alabama's butt.  And he had never been to an Alabama football game until he was a grown man.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I can agree about the arrogance, even some of my good buddies who love their Alma mater, but who don't know too much about football, display a misplaced "arrogance" which is uncomfortable to me as well.
> 
> Believe me, there is enough "arrogance" in every fan base to go around twice over.
> 
> I'll confess to slinging some smack, tongue in cheek, here to illicit responses...and boy is it effective...I think you;ve seen me and spots go at it, as well as several others...but that's for fun.



Man you know I've got no problem with you at all.  You love your team but you don't act like a nut about it and act like you want to burn anybody's house down or anything.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

This is kinda weird, but the year the trees were poisoned in Auburn, I was coming home from a hunting trip outside of Montgomery, oddly enough it was a trip with a bunch of my Aubbie buddies, I stopped at the Auburn exit for gas and a snack that night and decided to swing by Toomers corner. I've always thought that was a neat area and admired the trees and the tradition.
I distinctly remember as I was leaving, having the thought..."lord, I hope some fool does not try to burn these trees down" 
A very short time later, weeks in fact, the Updyke story broke...made me sick.


----------



## Atlsooner (Jul 26, 2014)

Nick Saban told ESPN on Tuesday that he had to convince his team to play hard in a “consolation game.”

That comment is just hard to digest. Personally, I think one motivating factor he should have told his players is that the last 2 times that Bama has played OU, the Sooners won both times. Granted they were under Shula, but nonetheless a loss.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> This is kinda weird, but the year the trees were poisoned in Auburn, I was coming home from a hunting trip outside of Montgomery, oddly enough it was a trip with a bunch of my Aubbie buddies, I stopped at the Auburn exit for gas and a snack that night and decided to swing by Toomers corner. I've always thought that was a neat area and admired the trees and the tradition.
> I distinctly remember as I was leaving, having the thought..."lord, I hope some fool does not try to burn these trees down"
> A very short time later, weeks in fact, the Updyke story broke...made me sick.



Man that is crazy.  I remember being in Athens for the UGA/Kentucky game in 05.  We were out eating Friday night before the game and there were a few Kentucky fans at a table near us.  Some drunk jerks were giving them a hard time and really acting stupid.  I picked the loudest one.  Went and bought another beer, brought it to him, and told him the beer was his if he would shut his mouth and stop,acting like he had never left the house before.  He seemed embarrassed and cooled it.  We all know what's right and what's wrong.  Football is great.  It's a shame when people screw it up.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2014)

Atlsooner said:


> Nick Saban told ESPN on Tuesday that he had to convince his team to play hard in a “consolation game.”
> 
> That comment is just hard to digest. Personally, I think one motivating factor he should have told his players is that the last 2 times that Bama has played OU, the Sooners won both times. Granted they were under Shula, but nonetheless a loss.




I agree.
I don't think that Saban was saying the game was a "consolation" game in his mind, I think he was trying to convey the attitude of the players.

Saban could have (if he didn't) brought up Stoops' pre season comments about the conference and BAMA in particular, anything, redemption what ever.

It was a disappointment, no offense, but the Utah game was an outright embarrassment, even with the other circumstances.

You guys deserved to win that game.


----------

